
Maurice Sendak, Children’s Author, Dies at 83 - ColinWright
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/09/books/maurice-sendak-childrens-author-dies-at-83.html
======
ColinWright
An interview: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/oct/02/maurice-
sendak-i...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/oct/02/maurice-sendak-
interview)

